
Akira Kurosawa’s hand-painted storyboards - apollinaire
https://faroutmagazine.co.uk/akira-kurosawa-hand-painted-film-storyboards/
======
_hardwaregeek
More modern example, Bong Joon Ho apparently storyboards the entire film
before shooting.

Parasite's storyboards: [https://www.indiewire.com/2020/05/parasite-bong-joon-
ho-stor...](https://www.indiewire.com/2020/05/parasite-bong-joon-ho-
storyboards-graphic-novel-1202232085/)

On the flip side, Terence Malick gives you an index card with an aphorism and
lets you improvise: [https://www.businessinsider.com/thomas-lennon-terrence-
malic...](https://www.businessinsider.com/thomas-lennon-terrence-malick-
knight-of-cups-2016-2)

------
myrandomcomment
The Criterion Collection has most if not all of Kurosawa's movies available.

[https://www.criterion.com/search#stq=kurosawa](https://www.criterion.com/search#stq=kurosawa)

~~~
Daub
If you havne't already done so, check out the wonderful commentary by 'Every
Frame a Painting':

[https://youtu.be/doaQC-S8de8](https://youtu.be/doaQC-S8de8) (Composing
Movement) [https://youtu.be/jGc-K7giqKM](https://youtu.be/jGc-K7giqKM) (The
Geometry of a Scene)

I don't normally recommend YouTube channels for film commentary, but this
channel is very good indeed.

~~~
kemotep
The person running that channel was actually hired by Criterion.

~~~
xyzzy_plugh
Oh that's wonderful to hear. After they announced the end of the channel, I
was hoping they would find a way to continue to contribute such excellence.

------
pavlov
Kurosawa associates strongly with his black-and-white early work, so I was
surprised at the strong use of color and contrasting hues in these. It reminds
me of post-Impressionist Pierre Bonnard.

~~~
the_af
Agreed about his early black-and-white work, but I'm also familiar enough with
his masterful use of color in films like "Ran" and "Kagemusha" that this
doesn't surprise me. Kurosawa really was a genius.

The YouTube channel Every Frame a Painting has an entire episode dedicated to
Kurosawa's use of motion in his films. It's fascinating. I have to say that
frames from even his earlier films look like paintings to me.

------
jmkb
Also really enjoyed Satyajit Ray's storyboards for the Apu Trilogy. Sketchier
than Kurasawa's, but thrilling nonetheless and greatly increasing the pleasure
of watching or rewatching the films.

Unfortuately I can't can't seem to find them online aside from a few
thumbnails. They were published in book form a few years ago; maybe that's
why.

------
wodenokoto
That looks more like concept art than story board

------
theNJR
Probably like most film school students I had a Kurosawa obsession. These are
incredible to see. Would love a framed reprint of some.

~~~
Jaygles
I'm not much into television or big screen media but for some reason I really
got into Kurosawa films. Right after watching Seven Samurai I went and got as
many Kurosawa films I could get my hands on. I think there are only a couple I
haven't seen now. They just ooze creativity and inspiration. Every actor is
perfect for the role. Every shot is perfect for the scene. It all comes
together to tell the story the way it was meant to be told.

The pacing is on point. The mood is on point. Kurosawa's films are really a
study on how to produce quality.

One of my biggest complaints for modern films is how much they try and fit in
each unit of time. It feels like they don't respect what they're trying to
portray. There's value in pause. There's value in waiting and letting things
sink in to the viewer. We don't need to rush everything. It takes time to
appreciate.

~~~
theNJR
And the composition of each frame!

Not to be that guy, but as a classic part of the college experience my first
time trying mushrooms was my first time watching Dreams. Good lord.

I think I am going to need to do a Kurosawa binge.

------
flanker
This is so awesome for someone like me. I have been a Kurasawa fan and almost
went through all his movies except for Dreams which I so wanted to see. To get
more understanding into the process and imagination, to me is like a treasure
land now.

